# 99 SE-L front bumper & grille



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

OK. Im a n00b when it comes to cosmetic stuff, but here goes. I despise the front end of my 99 SE-L. I dont like the front bumper, headlights, or the lack of a grille on my car. Would I have any problems swapping out all of this crap off of my car with those from a '98? 

Here is the site im looking at: http://www.carpartswholesale.com/cp...ear=1999&make=NISSAN&model=SENTRA&id=nBoDtwSt

I would like to keep my factory fogs, so I want the bumper cover with the provisions for the fog lights. It seems like everything should fit, but like I said, I have never been into cosmetic stuff. Just wondering if anyone has any opinions/suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it should all swap over IIRC


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

lemme know if you get a new bumper, i might want to take your old one off you. The 98 has the rounder bumper right? i have a 95...wondering if the 98 bumper is swappable........


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

YES! Everything will swap over. The only differnce would be if you try to put a 95-97 grille in place of your 99 grille, because they have different bottom mounting points. But im sure youre gonna go for the 98 Sentra version.

And also search eBay. They usually have the bumpers there for good prices. Thats where I got mine at for $69 shipped.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

funkpacket said:


> lemme know if you get a new bumper, i might want to take your old one off you. The 98 has the rounder bumper right? i have a 95...wondering if the 98 bumper is swappable........


My car is a 99. But it does have the more rounded bumper. I still have some stuff to buy for the SE-R before I go tearing my SE-L apart, but I will let you know.

And yes. '98 front end all the way. Headlights and all.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

what color is your SE-L?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Binger said:


> what color is your SE-L?



RED= :thumbdwn:


----------

